# Using Floor Samples (Free Wood)



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A while back we had a challenge on the Slingshot Channel Forum which required that the slingshot be created with floor sample cuts. Since I had so many pieces left over, I create a few more fun shooters.

I am happy to answer any questions. Just leave them in the comments below.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooters you have some skills :thumbsup:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

What flooring samples did you use? All i could find was thin laminate stuff at . No thick pieces of hard wood at the home depot


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh and gorgeous shooters by the way!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

nice work, that sure looks like a lot of fun


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

ChapmanHands said:


> What flooring samples did you use? All i could find was thin laminate stuff at . No thick pieces of hard wood at the home depot


There are two sections at Home Depot, laminate and hardwood. Sometimes they are in separate locations. Ask one of the clerks. The mottled one is actually bamboo. They seem to weave it and soak it in epoxy. It is almost as hard as aluminum and will wear out your sander.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Some of the places that run pop-ups here like Build Direct will send you 5 pieces of 5" X 6" tropical hard woods for free. Sales calls and emails will follow, but just hit your internal ignore button, wait a week and get some more. Lots of sources out there.

Nice Shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dennis_the_Menace (Feb 10, 2015)

B and Q in England do hardwood flooring. Their samples a £3.00. about 11 inches by 5.

The only type they had when i was there was oak so I bought one.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this design. Very very nice job


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

can i use laminate flooring or hard wood flooring what is best??

cheers


----------



## Dennis_the_Menace (Feb 10, 2015)

Hardwood I would say.

I have just made one from baltic ply and some solid oak flooring sample.

Cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC craftsmanship!!!!!!

The cut and design on those slingshots is simply PERFECT!!!!

Great work!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Those are very nice but now I want beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! I can't find any hard wood flooring samples here. I think they only use laminates because of the humidity.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

phil7 said:


> can i use laminate flooring or hard wood flooring what is best??
> 
> cheers


Check to make sure it is hardwood all the way through. Home Depot sometimes has two sections of flooring. One for the manufactured stuff and one for hardwood. They can be in different areas in the same store. It's crazy.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Arnisador78 said:


> Wow that's awesome! I can't find any hard wood flooring samples here. I think they only use laminates because of the humidity.


Ask a salesrep. As stated above, they are sometimes in a different location in the same store. It's crazy!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice wood, like marble


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

they look great.

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautifully done. Nice tight joints. Love the shooter side relief within the forks. Classy.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

They look really good cool building skills
Cheers


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sharker said:


> Nice wood, like marble


That marble look is from what is referred to as "Bamboo" on the label. It looks like strips of bamboo is some form of epoxy, resin or glue. I reminds me of a mix between plywood and micarta with the bamboo used like the cloth. The stuff is so strong you could use one piece and make a pocket sized board cut on a 1/4" thick sample.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You know where this kind of bamboo can be ordered


----------

